# 125 Gallon Never Ever Ever Finished PHOTO OVERLOAD



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

I know Most people don't like videos, but its much easier then trying to sort out the pictures by date
http://youtu.be/a1BLOELFGKw

Warning, This tank has been set up since last July and I'm not good at going backward, so things will be pretty patchy. I will keep better update from here on. May remember some tid bits and fill in.

Tank started here




A 55 gallon high tech, totally over grown. Had hardly any problems with it, generally looked great and I had to switch it all out. The new tank has given me a few head aches.

The 55 gallon went on to a 125 gallon 6 foot which I couldn't pass up it was such a great deal.


Here's a good photo of the stand me and my dad (my dad) built. I did paint it though 


tank went through the whole green faze (wish I had of kept some for daphnia)


I set the tank up very quickly, Play sand (from the 55) things went very well, but I decided I wanted to do it differently after seeing all the great tanks on here so...








The reason patience is such a good idea, but I lost 0 fish in the change over and everything turned out okay. Still an all day job, dirting an established 125 gallon. Capped with playsand

This tank has gone through many many changes, if you watched the video you know :icon_wink Lots of plants in and out, but I am finally deciding on a much simpler tank. 

Tank inhabitants are
Congo Tetra!!!!!!!
Bumble bee gobies (would not recommend these guys for a community tank. I love them, but have a hard time making sure they get enough to eat. They may get their own tank soon.
Peppered corydora, most bred by me 
Bristle nose plecs. Long finned and short finned albinos and regular short finned. I have 9 in total (it's a long story)
Cherry Barbs again most bred by me 
Otocinclus (my babies)
Siamese Algae Eaters
Bolivian ram
Kuhli Loaches (again possibly not suited for community life but doing okay!)
One female Betta, Ice
And...... To fill out the tank, baby congos!!!!!!!!!! Bred them myself, waiting for them to grow out. Its taking forever.

This tank was started as Co2 injected, 20 lbs tank, regulator, inline diffuser the whole shebang, then I changed my mind. I want the tank to be as self sufficient as possible so the C02 has been gone for about a month. Everything is doing okay so far, thanks to the dirt!

Here it is before the latest rescape, the wood and rock work has been removed.


Here is the current look, and some of the inhabitants.

Elvis, biggest Bolivian Ram


Bad pic of ice. She's an awesome little fish. Excuse all the bba

Plecs enjoying watermelon.



Fat little plec

A Bee in comparison to a small plec. Bees are very small 

Another cutie


Beautiful Female congos with the blandest male congo (he's doing okay with the ladies though)

Corydora 

The congos, a while back when they were younger

A bee. These guys have actually spawned in the community tank! Gonna take them out and bred them later so I can save the babies.


Please watch this video for my best male Congos!! (Babies are gonna be even better!!)
http://youtu.be/owlXLNtrAqw

And tank as of a few nights ago.


Hope you enjoy


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

That is an absolute amazing tank and you should be proud. I hope to see more of your tank!


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you so much. I love taking pics so will probably update a bit 

Your 55 looks really good as well


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 8, 2012)

Very nice! I love all the different looks you've had including the 55. I have to move my 55 into my new 120 soon so it is nice to see your success!


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

That's a great tank! Very well done.


----------



## Virto (Dec 6, 2012)

I never thought about feeding watermelon to my plecos before. That's really kinda cool.

The bees are adorable, you're lucky they bred. Hopefully you can save the fry.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Great looking 125 and fish!


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks.
I try all sorts of things with the plecs, the watermelon was by far their fav, the other fish even nibbled at it


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

rustbucket said:


>


Haha oh my! Nice fatty you have here!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I'll have to try watermelon. I know my plecos love cucumbers.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Tank got a bit of a make over, well a full make over. Can't show it yet, not good enough to show. It looks bare and sad at the moment, but the fish are happy with all the extra room..mostly. And I am happy with the way it is going to grow in, if it does.
Lets just say, corner to corner, I will soon have six feet of carpet. Hoping things fill in a couple months. 
Here's a sad looking picture, just so I have a picture. That's the right corner by the way.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

To add, that weird stick thing in the left front corner, is my home made veggie weight. haha works but is sad. My homemade leafs look much better.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Did a major rescape a few weeks ago. The biggest resacpe I have ever done. Not sure even yet how I feel about it, but since I sent out most of the plants to other hobbyist, I'm stuck with what I have. 
I think when the carpet grows up, I will be really happy with it. It is the type of scape I have been wanting. I am much more for the calmer scapes, rather then the overly planted types.

First picture, this is what it looked like just BEFORE the rescape. Quite nice actually, now that I see it, but living with it was getting tiresome.


Here it is now. Good, bad or ugly?? I like it more, but I do miss the plants a little. Once the carpet grows in I will be much happier.


Tell me what you think!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Every version up to and including now look great! roud:


----------



## pseudomugil (Aug 12, 2013)

I think you need something to fill in the back right corner a little bit, otherwise it looks great


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

I may put a lotus there. Let the leaves grow to the top to give the fish a little cover.


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

nice tank !!!! love the new scape. it's clean and simple.


----------



## Afinepickle (May 20, 2013)

Looking at the before picture thinking no no god no don't change it. But after looking at the rescape, well it is better. Give the carpet a couple months. It'll be zenulific!


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

LOL, thank you fine pickle. I had a panic attack before hand as well. 

I still wonder sometimes if I made a mistake, but the hairgrass is growing!!! Was mostly afraid the carpet wouldn't fill in without the co2 but I see new growth, so in a few months I should have my carpet 

I really like the amount of work I have to do now, much easier, and the tank is so calm now.

Plus the baby congos are getting bigger, so when I add another 20 who will notice the plants :wink:

Also if anyone is wondering about congos eating plants like I did when I first got them, answer is it depends. I do know they LOVE duckweed. The plants I have now are safe, though I did have a few species disappear, I do not know if I killed them or if the congos ate them, either way I love my Congos so I don't mind :icon_surp


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

I'm sure it will turn out fine. I think most people get the "What have I done!!!" Feeling after a drastic rescape.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

I removed the bumble bee gobies from this tank and gave them their own little house. They just were not suited for this community, they were getting a little too skinny for my comfort. 

Also thought I would add my babies to the thread  (not the main tank) Congo Tetra fry. 
I really hope they are on track growth wise, they seem a little small for me, but act happy so I don't know. First time breeding them.

http://youtu.be/UiEXSfUI0_E


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

Very nice planted setup and I love the diversity in this tank! Those bees are cute as hell


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks 

I agree the bees are such a cute fish :tongue:


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

great set up!


----------



## RevClyburn (Dec 27, 2013)

Your tank, both old and new are nice, very nice. I'm starting on a 55, and can only hope that it turns out to be half as good as yours and some others I've seen. 

I did want to ask, are you using play sand (home depot) and dirt? And I see you stopped using CO2, doesn't your tank need it? Sorry was under the impression that it was necessary, even if it was in the DIY form. 

Rev


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks  

Yes I am using plain old play sand over dirt. I use trumpet snails to help keep everything stirred up. You don't want to get your filter intakes too close as it may suck up the sand, but otherwise I really like it and have had no problems with it and more importantly my corydoras and other sand sifting fish Love it 

C02 is not at all necessary. Some very picky plants definitely benefit from it, but generally its just so that things grow faster. I didn't care for the constant trimming and my plants do just fine without it so I binned it. Was tired of getting refills as well. 
I run many tanks, all fully planted and none of them have co2.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

I do realize that the tank looks like poo in this picture, but I swear it does look better in person. The vivapara is not so mushed in with the blyxa and ludwigia as it looks in the picture. It actually looks cleaner then that.

The hair grass is filling in more and more, slowly but surely. The left side is filling in much faster then the right though. 

yes that is a canoe in there  Old toy I found outside, it was supposed to be temporary but the plecs and otos are using it so I don't know it may stay.

The picture looks blurry. The water is actually clean, but I plan to try out purigen see if I can get that extra shine!


----------



## canlax (Sep 8, 2012)

how long of a photoperiod do you run on these tanks? Really beautiful work. I switched from co2 to no co2 a couple months ago and have been working on balancing the algae growth so curious how much light you provide.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks 
I have 4 t5ho 50 watt lights on here. I have 2 48 inch fixtures so they overlap in the middle. I have two different k ratings in each fixture. I know I have one 6500k bulb in each but can't remember the second bulb. If you you want to know I can check.

Lights turn on at noon and shut off at 2, then back on at 4 till 10 so 8 hours all together. My bulbs are getting ready to be changed though, so they are probably a bit weaker.

My hair grass still has a bit of algae mixed with riccia plaguing it, but that's about it. Most importantly bba is pretty much gone, except the old stuff I need to trim!!


----------



## annyann (Aug 31, 2013)

I was just looking through your journal and wow it's impressive!! You are an excellent aqua-scaper. 
I didn't know that the BN plecos had a long finned type. Yours looks so health with little fat tummies. Mine, the one I was telling you about in my journal, was very thin when I got her. She starting to look better though.
All your fish look great. Cant wait for an update!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

what is this plant?


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you annyann 
I add lots of fresh veggies for my plecs so they are extra tubbies 
The browns come in long finned varieties as well, but I have only been able to find short fin brown bn's, not that I cold fit anymore plecs anyway.

I added 10 more Congo Tetra!! Gotta get some pics up. They are small, but already they want to school with the big 4, it's so cute  Going to add some more of my babies in a couple weeks when they catch up in size.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

That plant is jungle val.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

rustbucket said:


> That plant is jungle val.


thank you, i need me some of that.

I've a 125 as well and it's been a struggle getting vals spiralis to fill in where i want it.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

I could not grow spiral val, but the jungle val did really well. I believe one likes harder and one likes softer water.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## foxbat426 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Great tank!!*

Hi, just wondering, are you using tap water?? great thread!! I learned a lot. was think of doing a dirted tank. are you having more fun now without the co2??

I had a diy co2 tank in the past and everything did grow very fast and it started to consume me more and more with re-planting, trimming etc etc. Haven't tried the dirt method yet, but think i might after seeing your tank. 

will you ever go back to co2?

thx, john


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes, I use plain tap water. I am in the country and on well water.

I am loving no c02, and I do not plan to go back to it. Though there a few perks to c02, I don't feel I have lost anything in stopping it. Sure the plants grow a little slower, but I much prefer that, as I am able to have a large amount of plants (I have added more) whereas with the co2 I got down to only a few species of plants as I disliked keeping up with the trimming and maintenance.

Also with finally getting the school of fish I have always wanted, my focus has gone back to the fish. I realize I like things to be as natural as possible. 

I love my plants, but I began them to help the fish, with the dirt tank I can finally have the thick lush jungle, without the constant cost and work of adding c02 and ferts, and without near as much trimming. I still trim on a regular basis, but its not so demanding. 



Do a small dirt tank if you have one available as a practice. I think the only people who dislike dirt are people who like to deep clean the gravel every week. (I have never cleaned, nor had to clean the substrate in this tank) 
Or people who like to switch the plants and lack patience. I switch out my plants all the time and make no mess at all. Otherwise I can't really think of any cons


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Update shot. Things have changed quite a bit. I added a few more plants. I am really liking the way it is going. Loving the fish! My baby Congo tetra are growing like crazy 

Debating taking the hair grass out and leaving the front open for the corydora. I really want a carpet, but I love my cories as well and they keep breeding (no help from me) so I am getting a few in there and I know they love the sand. Not sure what I'm doing yet.

BBA is still killing me, it goes away and comes back, dang stuff. Its mostly sticking to the blyxa right now. Some plants seem resistant to it. I am about to do a major trim and hopefully remove most/all of it.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE those Bee fish. I just googled them and some results say they are for brackish tanks and others say fresh water works as well. Is your tank brackish or fresh? Thanks


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

You really know how to scape, went thru ur thread and with the co2, you had some really nice stuff going. atm are you running co2? EI dosing? Ive never had bba or thread algae but alot of people do. Im assuming its because of lack of co2.

Anyway, atm the tank looks nice, but the plant/algae in the middle really threw me off. It does not look good, hope you dont mind me saying that.

I used to have tape grass before, beautiful plant. Unlike jungle val which gets really wide, tape grass stayed slender and sexy but got just as long.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

clueless, my bees are fresh, they have even bred in fresh water for me, but I never saved the babies. May try again later. I was told they are Brachygobius xanthozona, but I'm not even sure.

samee, thanks. I am off co2 for quite awhile now. I do not dose ei, or anything actually. I have quite a few fish in there, so I guess that helps.

The bba was going, and for awhile gone. Sometimes it pops back up, especially if I move a plant. Then the old growth has to be all trimmed off, because the bba grows. That's about the only algae I have.

About the plant in the middle. Eleocharis vivipara. Don't mind you saying that, I love feedback. I agree as well and that plant is moved! Can I say, not a great plant to move in a dirt tank. Only plant that has ever caused me problems when uprooting, the roots are crazy dense and tangly.

I did decide to keep it though, as the fish love it. I put the blyxa in its place. Not sure how I feel about it, but plants are extremely hard to get where I am and it's too cold for shipping still, so I have to work with what I have. I have never heard of tape grass though, will have to look it up.

Here's a recent pic. Been having a lot of trouble with the filter, that's why the outlet is up like that. I also added some non aquatic plants to the top, so you can see them starting to root.

Tank should have been trimmed before the pic, but it is what it is. It's not looking its best at all. Been a little neglected of late. 
I have added some more plants though and hoping things will grow out and fatten up. 



Sorry the pic is so dark. I will try and get a better one.

Hairgrass carpet is still growing, but will probably get moved eventually (or soon) just don't like it, it's taking too long to grow as well.

Would love to hear what you think. Perhaps I should remove the vivipara altogether?? And the Blyxa may eventually get moved again, for now I think I like it. 

Also can't decide if I should go plan sand front for the cory cats, or put something else to carpet??


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Impressive selection of plants to grow according to conditions. I never wouldve thought blyxa and carpet would grow without nutrients or co2.

Didnt see you were Cdn but Im from Toronto. I ship plants out to places like BC from time to time.


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

Stunning! you really know how to aquascape. 
Are those grassy/bushy plants in the middle blyxa japonica or aubertii? 
those are the biggest blyxa I've seen.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

I check the Canadian swap and shop from time to time, but there's never much  Will keep an eye out.

It's really amazing what you can grow without co2. When I first started I had everything high tech thinking that was the only way to go. I am coming to realize plants really are just water weeds 

The blyxa are aubertii, am hoping to get some japonica as well when it warms up. 
Blyxa grows really well, so does ludwigia brevipes. The two plants I was afraid of loosing, but they don't mind the lack of c02. 

I have 28 Congo tetra in this tank, they are young, but growing fast, along with a bunch of cory cats, 9 bn plecs, and a ramble of other fish, I don't think the plants are lacking nutrients


----------



## x0769 (Mar 17, 2014)

rustbucket said:


> Congo Tetra Fry - YouTube


You have a nice planted tank! BTW, what are the plants shown in the video?


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

x0769- Thanks. There are a couple plants in that video. The main really skinny grassy one is Eleocharis vivipara. The plant to the far right of the screen is ludwigia brevipes.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

If anyone follows this, I apologize. I am terrible at updating.

First thing, Congo Tetra eat plants  I can't keep them happy with duck weed, they eat it faster then I can grow it. Also they don't seem to like the nori sheets so they have turned to other means

First thing you may notice in the pic is the blyxa being very short. The Congo tetra are eating it like crazy, which stinks because it's my favorite plant.

Secondly, my hairgrass carpet is disappearing, I have witnessed my SAE pulling off pieces and I saw a Congo eating it today so I know where it's going. The hair grass is still growing on the side where it's protected by the other plants. But I guess a hairgrass carpet is a dream that must die in this tank.

Oh well I have this tank pretty much for the Congo tetra. so I guess I'll have to work with them. See in a few months what is still left and work with that.

And without further ado.


I wish they would eat the vivipara instead


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

My Congo's haven't ate any plants. How are you sure it's them?


----------



## jay973 (Feb 5, 2009)

This is news to me as well with Congo tetra's maybe because I had large leaf plants I don't know. I know my Columbia Tetra's seem to go after tips of thinner plants like Vals every so often as do other Tetra's but the don't mow it down.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

I watch my Congo tetra every morning mowing down the blyxa. 

I think the males eat the most plant matter. Perhaps it's just me, but they are the ones I see eating plants the most.

They do like the thinner plants. Bacopa, anacaris, vivipara, they have not touched. But I'm not holding my breath till I'm sure. Vivipara is much like the hairgrass so I am expecting them to discover it soon. 

Also I have 28 Congo tetra. I have kept smaller schools and I can say Congo tetra act very differently in big schools and small schools. 
When I had 7 Congo they never touched the plants and the tings I read online about them eating plants I disregarded. Now that I have bigger school and all the fish are adults they rule the tank, literally. 

I have had to move multiple fish from this tank because other fish simply can not compete for food and space. I think everyone has read about Congo tetra 's eating habits. 

Bad habits like plant eating seem to be multiplied in a large school. Also I believe if you have one plant eater he will teach the others to do it. And this may just be me also, but they seem to learn by accident. When I moved my Blyxa it began to melt and the leaves floated to the top. I was lazy in moving them, so they stayed at the top and tempted the hungry Congo's. Congo tetra can't resist taste testing something that floats.

I have to add though, even though Congo's are boisterous and can be crazy around food they are very peaceful.

Also My biggest male is now 4" not including fins. First fish everyone comments on when they see the tank


----------



## jay973 (Feb 5, 2009)

I miss keeping congo tetra's and a lot of the same experiences with mixing them with Angels. They were definitely the dominant fish in the 120g I had minus the plant eating but my school was only around 10 so you maybe dead on with the bigger school theory.

I don't think they get enough credit for how colorful they are... If I do get them again I'll be sure to keep a small group again. Thought I'd share with you this old photo.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Which plants do the Congo's eat up?


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Jay-what a beautiful tank. I love seeing tanks with Congo tetra, unfortunately not a lot of people know how beautiful they are so I don't see them that much.

Jfy- right now they are eating my Blyxa and hairgrass. But I believe they ate my rotala macandra, rotala Vietnam, and another plant I had in there, which I can't remember the name of, but it was edible for humans as well and smelled good so... 

I can't be sure if they ate the last three, but they disappeared so fast I can't see how else they could have gone. So I'm blaming the Congo.

I have read they will even eat anubias, I have some that they are not touching, but it is well hidden in the plants and the Congo don't really dig through the plants so its safe for now.

And here's a video for proof  Not a great video as I just barely caught it, but that is a blyxa leaf, and look how fast it goes down 
http://youtu.be/Tejr99Adu9Y


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Tank has changed again, and I think it looks better now. Finally got rid of the vivipara!!

After the congo tetra ate all my hair grass, I decided to add some dwarf sag, which is growing at an astounding rate. But my pearl grass is also growing very quickly, so I may have a mixed carpet, or else remove the dwarf sag again. I'm letting them both grow and then deciding when I have too. Right now they both have room.

I had to remove one of my fav fish, my male bolivian ram, he is blind and could no longer compete for food in the big tank. He is in a 20 now, where he is having an easier time.

Also my lily, (you can just see it off centre to the right) finally came back. I think it went dormant, and was just a bulb for months, when I did the rescape I found it was growing!!!

The fish are a bit (or a lot washed out) in the pic  
Since the rescape the corydora have decided to hang out in the front, yay


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant tank !


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

Beautiful tank and journal. I have never kept congos but they are on my radar. I did see them a couple times at the LFS but those specific fish didnt seem healthy enough and werent colored up. I suppose they will color up in my thickly planted tank. I have a group of bows and just dont have space for 4-5 more congos atm. Lets see sometime in the future...


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks guys 

Congo's in pet stores are always sad looking, they are generally quite young, and stressed out, when they get comfortable and get a little older they will colour up. Sadly I am seeing less quality in Congo's. I suppose like most fish they are bred in large farms for quantity not quality


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

Hows your experience with dirted tanks? You have a dirted 125, thats huge! I have a dirted 15g and the only issue is there are these dark gray worms - think of them as 4mm long dark threads that sometimes attach to my fish. But the fish are able to shake them off but its not a good thing to have. I dont know what they are and how to get rid of them. Any general methods to remove such worms?

Other than that my tank is good, almost no algae and the plants are only greener than my other main tank thats not dirted.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

I really love my dirted tank. Just so long as you have a decent cap on it, and no major diggers, it's fine. I keep cory cats and pleco's both and have no problems.

For the worms I would guess you have a parasite that has nothing to do with the dirt. Make a specific post about it and see if any one else can help you out. Either manual removal or a medication will probably be needed, but I really have no idea what they are. Hope you can figure it out.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey!!

Another update. Plants are growing like crazy, and I'm loving it.

My blyxa is coming back and big time. I'm sorry I put down the congo tetra. They did eat the plant obviously, but now I think it's because the plant was melting so badly and all the leafs were floating up to the top. They have not touched my blyxa in a long time.

The congo's did however completely clean up the hairgrass, with the help of the corydoras. So I have replaced my hair grass with dwarf sag. It grows nice and fast, I don't think even a pleco will be able to dislodge it, those roots go straight to the bottom, and even I have trouble pulling them up. And it will give my cory cats room to dig around, as I felt the hair grass was too solid, and was choking off all the sand where the cats like to feed. So i'll be able to have my carpeted front, without sacrificing the fish's comfort!

The anacharis I planted along the back may or may not stay, it's in trial stages now. 

Fish are doing great. My SAE have taken to hiding most of the day, unless it's really quiet, that's disappointing as I really like seeing them about.

A few of my young male Congo's are getting absolutely stunning fins, outstripping their parents by far, so thats really awesome. I also have a few huge males which I am excited about.

The cucumber in the tank, really takes away, but it's always in there pretty much, for the Plecs. Fresh from the garden 

Click pic for larger view  My camera is not that great, and the tank does not look as good as it does in person, but you get the drift.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice tank. Can you give us some specs?

What filter?
What's lights?
What's powerheads?
What co2?
What dirt?
What ferts?

Etc.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks 

What filter -Rena xp3 and eheim 2213
What lights - 2 T5HO with 2 54 watt bulbs each. Bulbs are going on 2 years
What powerheads- 2 koralias a 450 and the other one is a bit smaller, but don't remember exactly. I bought them both for a 55 gallon, without expecting to upgrade. I also have two small bubble stones in each corner.
What co2- none
What dirt- mgops (straight out of the bag), with other stuffs, clay etc (I think it may be in the journal, not sure) I don't remember all I added.
What ferts- dirt, fish poo. I have some ferts 1 bottle old liquid stuff and dry stuff. But I have no schedule at all so I might add a little bit every month or so. I'm scared they'll go bad, so I use them when I remember too.

Umm what else. I trim every couple weeks for most plants, anacharis needs to be done more, some less. 
I do water changes, with no schedule. I want to try for every Sunday, but generally it's every couple weeks, I am very lazy with water changes. Filter is cleaned (not both at once) every couple months. (whenever I hear them slowing down)
Fish are
Peppered corydora 20+ (they keep breeding)
Congo Tetra 25
Cherry barb 15ish been a long time since I counted
1 bolivian ram female
2 SAE around 4/5 inches
10 oto cats
9 bn plecos

I probably have about 20 different plants

Tank actually does pretty well without my help. I feed a mix of dry, frozen and live.
I plan to get a LED in the next couple months, so I refuse to buy new bulbs.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Well I got bored tonight and thought I'd show my tank. I have been busy with work and tank is not looking great at the moment. Fish are very happy though.

First, my newest additions. I have about 50. Father is a short finned albino and one of the mothers at least is a brown. They are doing quite well so far.


This is what happens when I put off trimming for even a couple weeks. It's crazy, I couldn't even take a decent pic, cause the plants are blocking out the light.





Really the tank does look better in person, camera and lighting were not playing well together tonight.
Will trim and update with another pic soon. But now you know my dirty little secret. I haven't even changed the water in about a month or more.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

That's an amazing tank. I actually like the slightly overgrown, jungle feel that it has. It's surprising your Congo tetras let the plants grow that much!


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've had 20 congos in my 265 and I've never seen them bother a plant. So it seemed odd to me that yours were eating them up.

Very healthy looking plants. Nice job.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks 

I am wondering if the Congo were eating the plants because they were young and going through a growth a spurt. I have not seen them eat any plants except duckweed for a long time.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Its been awhile, but tank is still going strong. I just recently started to fertilize again. I thought since my tank is low tech and I have a reasonable amount of fish in there that I wouldn't need to fertilize. But the plants told me otherwise.
Plants are perking right up again, now that I'm dosing.

My blyxa is still getting picked on, SAE yank it up and Congo's eat it. 

So here's some random pics. 

More pleco eggs, but I think it's a cool pic.


Not in the 125, but my beautiful bees


And the 125



It's not perfect, but I like it  
Again, I've changed my mind. I think I'm going for a much fuller look now, so I'm going to let the plants grow in.


----------



## ROYWS3 (Feb 1, 2014)

I just went through the whole thread - really enjoyed all of the incarnations - nicely done!!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

great tank!


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------

